# THE COSMETIC COMPANY OUTLET



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

has anyone been there lately ?>
  	I just discovered this recently. hesitant to go because its a 3 hour bus ride from where i live. 
  	i wanna get an insight of what they have and prices.

  	any help would be great 

  	mainly looking for foundation, studio fix powder, select coverup, mineralize bronzer etc 

  	please help 

  	i would preferably going to either Biecester or Ellesmore Port one 


  	thanksssssssssss xxx


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 13, 2012)

There is a "Recent CCO sightings" rubric on Specktra (look in the fold-down menu). If you look there, you might find updated information.

  	Anyways,


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

hiyaa 

  	thanks but i couldnt find it


----------



## Carriee (Jul 14, 2012)

It's under Shopping  I've never been to either of those CCOs though so afraid I can't help you there.

  	http://www.specktra.net/f/247/recent-cco-sightingshttp://www.specktra.net/f/247/recent-cco-sightings


----------

